# processor agilent 5.1--usa(made in)



## arthur kierski (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone knows anything about these processors?they are white and it seems full of gold--------i came across 100 pieces---35grams each----------------
also 100 cook electric---a piece from telefony with many gold pins and weighting 600grams each=60kilos


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 7, 2009)

Pictures, Pictures, pictures....


Worth A 1000 Words..


----------



## arthur kierski (Jan 7, 2009)

i dont know how to take pictures and put it in the computer---i am not very experient in computers


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 7, 2009)

Now is the best time to learn, we can't really help you without the pictures.

unless you have chip numbers?


----------



## butcher (Jan 8, 2009)

Authur chips have numbers that identifie them, most of the time you can do a search for this number, look for datasheets and specifications, they will tell you what they are and how to use them, spec's will usually list metals they are made from, also do a search for web sites that collect these Integrated circuits, sometimes they can be worth many many times more sold that the metal value.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jan 8, 2009)

there are different numbers:1Qk9-0009,5.1 0016:;NPQK9B8101


----------



## butcher (Jan 8, 2009)

like this: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1Qk9-0009++datasheet


----------



## DNIndustry (Jan 8, 2009)

Are they white ceramic with pins on one side there may have been a black protect tive case around it. the center looks like a solar panel.
Size wize 2-3" long 1" wide?

The Agilent stuff is HPs Lab equipment, I found a bunch of those in an HP centerfuge. This thing was the size of most copiers! I still have the magnetic drive.....hhhmmmm..>


----------

